# 31 Glorious Shop Puns You’d Only Find In Britain



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2014)

A good collection  My favourites are Florist Gump and Jason Donervan 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/glorious-shop-puns-youd-only-find-in-britain


----------



## RealGoneKid (Apr 27, 2014)

I liked Back to the Fuschia


----------



## trophywench (Apr 27, 2014)

We had 2 chippies in Kidderminster, one shop at first called 'Pete's Plaice' then he bought another by the railway - 'Station Plaice'.

I like 'Back to the Fuchsia' best too!


----------



## David H (Apr 27, 2014)

My favourite is Dinner, Dinner, Dinner, Dinner 'Bapman'


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 27, 2014)

Some good ones !  Jason & his van


----------

